# siding and window question



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm looking at a job which will require tear off of existing shake shingles, replacement of almost all the windows and installation of new shake style (or DD?) vinyl siding. Question: between remodeling windows and new construction, which is the easiest route to take? If I use new construction, new casing will have to be installed, but I won't need to wrap the existing frames in aluminum. 

When wrapping the existing frames and installing remodeling style windows, what does the aluminum wrapping on the windows look like (clean or sometimes goofy depeneding on the profile of the original woodwork)?


----------



## mottyk (Nov 29, 2006)

Are you doing any work inside the house, because it sounds to me like you would have to rip out some of the old sheetrock (or plaster) in order to hang new windows properly (shim insulate jambs etc). 
Just something you might want to consider.

Mike


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

72chevy4x4 said:


> Question: between remodeling windows and new construction, which is the easiest route to take?


Replacement windows is absolutely the easier route 100% of the time.



72chevy4x4 said:


> If I use new construction, new casing will have to be installed, but I won't need to wrap the existing frames in aluminum.
> When wrapping the existing frames and installing remodeling style windows, what does the aluminum wrapping on the windows look like (clean or sometimes goofy depeneding on the profile of the original woodwork)?


Not sure I can even understand your question?

In any event, why would you want to wrap the frames on a window that is installed on a house with cedar shake siding? That would look ridiculous? Also, you would have to remove the shakes around the window frames to properly install the aluminum....


FWIW - It honestly sounds like you are getting in over your head....


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

I'll illustrate Atlantic's post for ya.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

I re-read your post and .....It sounds like you should go with new construction windows and new exterior casing....expecially, since you are stripping the current siding off anyway. 
Just be aware that installing these new construction windows may require additional drywall work and interior casing and trim work...(that work should also be factored into your costs)....


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

AtlanticWBConst said:


> *may* require additional drywall work and interior casing and trim work


I would change that to *will*


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

sorry for the confusion in my original post. The existing siding IS coming off. I was wondering the bottom line comparison between using remodeling windows and the expense of wrapping the old window frames in aluminum (~$75) or pulling the existing window out and installing a new construction, but having to install new casing (not sure of an added cost for this). Is it reasonable to assume if the original casing is thin, then installing new larger casing would hopefully alleviate any drywall work?

I've ripped out original windows and installed new construction before, but the rooms were getting new sheetrock and moldings...just looking for feedback from those who have traveled this path before.
:thumbsup:


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

Hey Bob, that's not funny...how did you get a picture of me?


----------



## Bummie (May 11, 2007)

To change the windows I would take out the old sashes and cap the brick mould with aluminum.... many colors to choose from.... then put in inserts (which the manufacturer drilled and plugged) and you won't even have to touch the inside but for a little caulking. When ordering these inserts they have to be built do a very close tolerance. I order them 3/16" smaller than my opening and have done lots of windows this way.



72chevy4x4 said:


> When wrapping the existing frames and installing remodeling style windows, what does the aluminum wrapping on the windows look like (clean or sometimes goofy depeneding on the profile of the original woodwork)?


Not if it is done right!! Here is one I did just that way!!!


----------



## Bummie (May 11, 2007)

Here is a close up of the window.... the blue is metal and you can see the white of the vinyl window. I used 2x6 build outs on all the openings on this one... but it can be done other ways also.


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

To be frank, insert windwos and wrapping is junk IMO. Have been replacing them alot. It is always better to put in new construction windows especially if you are replacng the sidng. Aluminum wrap fades, shrinks, warps, scratches, leaks.....etc..... 
Alot of companies like to get in and out quick and say they are replacing windows, but it's not really fixing anything. If you check them in a few years you will see leaks and the wood rots away very fast because the moisture stays in there and can't get out. If you want to do the job right, get good "real" replacement windows, not inserts.


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

MJW said:


> To be frank, insert windwos and wrapping is junk IMO. Have been replacing them alot. It is always better to put in new construction windows especially if you are replacng the sidng. Aluminum wrap fades, shrinks, warps, scratches, leaks.....etc.....
> Alot of companies like to get in and out quick and say they are replacing windows, but it's not really fixing anything. If you check them in a few years you will see leaks and the wood rots away very fast because the moisture stays in there and can't get out. If you want to do the job right, get good "real" replacement windows, not inserts.


 I agree, there's no better chance than now to do it the right way. It seems to me like replacing the sink and drain then reusing the same fixture. Obviously, you have a better handle on what the HO can afford and the interior details, but I vote for new construction windows!


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

This job is probably long done but in the future I would consider Anderson tilt wash. They are almost perfect opening replacment for most double hungs. You will need new trim but not any drywall work minor at best. I tell the customer why put new windows in an old window frame. Pulling the siding presents the perfect opportunity to do this because exterior finish is half the battle you can charge for this and look like an allstar when its done.


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

It depends on the installer. If you trim the windows out fat and know how to wrap a window it would look outstanding. Meaning when you install the new replacement windows cut some stock and trim the windows out wide like 4 or 5 or 6 inches. Last week when i was home the guy next door was having his house vinyled with new replacement windows and the guy was first class. Went with crane tripple 6 insulated vinyl also the guy trimmed all the windows out fat and he did a beautiful job wrapping them. I actually went over and watched him wrap one and told him how beautiful of a job he was doing. He would make a extra bend to use as a concealing nailing flange.


----------



## roofwiz74 (Oct 27, 2006)

face nailing looks like crap.


----------

